# I felt disconnected from the world on Lexapro



## alex999 (Oct 21, 2008)

I started Lexapro in May, about 6 months ago. The first month was pretty tough with the SE's, but it finally leveled out. The depression was gone, anxiety was pretty much gone (at least the physical part).

I denied that I had blunted emotions on it, but come to realize something always did not seem right. I noticed I started to lose interest in things I usually loved. I could not get excited over anything. Exercise or playing music did not feel rewarding to me. The creative edge I had with music just wasn't really there. As time went on, I really realized how "off" I felt. 

As of a week ago, I went to my doctor and told him about this. We added Wellbutrin 150mg to my Lexapro regimen. So far it has made a WORLD of a difference in how I feel. More energy (I only sleep 6-7 hours as opposed to 10+ on Lexapro), more motivation, focus, sex drive back, and most of all I am excited about things again and can feel pleasurable emotion. Even music sounds better. I feel more "connected" with people on an emotional level. 

I find I have a little more anxiety and stress than usual, but it TOTALLY beats feeling apathetic and like a drone. I come to realized that anxiety makes us feel alive. When on SSRI's you don't care about people and just become too relaxed. Life becomes boring and monotonous. 

Is this "disconnection" feeling due to SSRI's lowering dopamine/norepiniphrine levels? When I added Wellbutrin I just felt more like myself again, happier and alive. I'll trade the anxiety side effect for depression/numbness, that's for damn sure.

Why do doctors hand out these meds like candy? I have read reports from many people who have taken SSRI's and feel this way. IMO they are not effective by themselves and must be combined with a med that works on dopamine/norepiniphrine.


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

SSRI's make you leveled out and can produce a feeling like you stated. Doctors hand out these meds because they are payed to endorse medications like Lexapro, Zoloft, Paxil.


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

Bacon said:


> SSRI's make you leveled out and can produce a feeling like you stated. Doctors hand out these meds because they are payed to endorse medications like Lexapro, Zoloft, Paxil.


Yup, I had a doctor that did exactly this! They turn you into zombies. I don't know why it took me so long to figure out what this doctor was up to. Maybe it's because he was rated so highly? I advise people to be more skeptical about doctor reviews! Now, I have a pdoc that actually listens to me and my ideas about which medicines may work. He doesn't just hand out medicine like it's nothing, but I explain to him why I think something may help me, and if he agrees, he will write a prescription. He's a minimalist when it comes to medicine, and it's really hard to find pdocs like that today!


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

alex999 said:


> I started Lexapro in May, about 6 months ago. The first month was pretty tough with the SE's, but it finally leveled out. The depression was gone, anxiety was pretty much gone (at least the physical part).
> 
> I denied that I had blunted emotions on it, but come to realize something always did not seem right. I noticed I started to lose interest in things I usually loved. I could not get excited over anything. Exercise or playing music did not feel rewarding to me. The creative edge I had with music just wasn't really there. As time went on, I really realized how "off" I felt.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you found something that made you not feel so apathetic!! Every SSRI did this to me, and it was a horrible feeling. I felt like not doing anything, and the things I used to love were boring like you described. I never augmented with Wellbutrin, but it must feel great not to feel so empty inside! I decided to take the MAOI route. I've heard that Nardil can make people feel apathetic, but thank goodness that's not happening to me. I guess if it did, I'd probably go back to an SSRI, but augment it with Wellbutrin or something like that.


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

Yeah my current doctor loves to hand out SSRI's like candy but when i get something that actually helps like xanax or a Benzodiazapene its a pain for him to prescribe it =\


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

Bacon said:


> Yeah my current doctor loves to hand out SSRI's like candy but when i get something that actually helps like xanax or a Benzodiazapene its a pain for him to prescribe it =\


Ya, for whatever reason, I've never had a problem getting a benzo prescribed. I guess I've been lucky? Xanax never did a whole lot for me (even at higher dosages), but Klonopin definitely takes the edge off of my anxiety.


----------

